# Vinyl cutter stops cutting half way through design every time?????



## bs12 (Apr 3, 2008)

I don't know why it is but my craft robo will only get through half the design and then stop cutting. 

It takes forever to cut patterns, probably 15-30 minutes for 1 design and then it just stops and doesn't complete it. 

Anyone know what can be done about this? help


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

Check all your settings. I'm not at the shop right now, so I can't look at the screen and be more specific but...

Make sure all the layers or all the colors are checked. When you set the vinyl thickness, make sure you apply it to all layers or all colors.

If it's taking a very long time, make sure that it's set to make only one pass. (that setting is under a different tab).

I'll check back in to this thread tomorrow when I'm at the shop, and see if I can be of more help.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

bs12 said:


> I don't know why it is but my craft robo will only get through half the design and then stop cutting.
> 
> It takes forever to cut patterns, probably 15-30 minutes for 1 design and then it just stops and doesn't complete it.
> 
> Anyone know what can be done about this? help


make sure the design is in the area you are cutting. example. I set up my design in a 8 x 8 area. But in doing the design I actually went out of the area. when I sent it to cutter it only cut the area of 8 x 8. Because that was the area I save it in. I may not be giving you a good explanation but I am sure someone else can explain what i am saying.


----------



## bs12 (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks I know what you are saying.

I think the Robo Cutter is just a pos though, because the design is in the area and it's a DFX format so it's only one color, which is a line to cut. 

I'm not sure about the multi passes, I'll have to check that out, but it will go through and take like 20 min then stop and the design is only half cut, and it doesn't even cut say the entire left side, it is all over the place. 

i'm just frustrated, feel like taking it to the back yard and putting some 762x39 into it!!


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

bs12 said:


> Thanks I know what you are saying.
> 
> I think the Robo Cutter is just a pos though, because the design is in the area and it's a DFX format so it's only one color, which is a line to cut.
> 
> ...


Make sure your cutter is set to cut the width of the vinyl. I had this happen with my roland and I had some how changed the cutter to cut only half way across. I went back and change to cut completly across the roll.


----------



## bs12 (Apr 3, 2008)

I really think my best bet is to trash this junker and get a roland or soemthing better.

Cutters aren't supposed to take 20-30 min to cut one 8x4 design right? it's pretty detailed but still, 30min and only prob 3/4 done??


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

No...it should not take even remotely that long to cut. I have a Craft Robo and it cuts pretty quickly.

Look at your cut/plot page...the center tab...under the section where you have checked "enable driver options", look at the speed setting. Mine is set at 10cm/s.

The right tab is where you'll find the number of passes that the cutter is making. Unless you're cutting something that's tough to cut, you want it set on 1.

Click on the button labeled "properties". See if your set-up name looks right (i.e. CraftROBO cc100-20_1). You can check the port as well, although if that were set wrong it probably wouldn't cut at all.

If you just installed this, make sure you installed all the files. Maybe even re-install.

Are you using the Vista OS? Perhaps you need to "run as administrator" on this program. It may be that Vista wants permission half way through your job -- sound stupid? well, Vista is incredibly stupid.


----------



## fourfatcats (Feb 28, 2008)

Lots of good advice here already. Something that works for us sometimes is to not ask so much of the plotter and reduce the number of designs on the page. I don't have the same brand as you, though. I don't know if it would help in your case. Good luck.


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

fourfatcats said:


> Lots of good advice here already. Something that works for us sometimes is to not ask so much of the plotter and reduce the number of designs on the page. I don't have the same brand as you, though. I don't know if it would help in your case. Good luck.


You know...that's a good point. I think we all have a tendency to ask too much of our equipment sometimes, and then get frustrated when it doesn't perform to our unreasonable expectations.


----------



## Cutterpros.com (Apr 22, 2008)

We have experienced a similar problem that was caused by the workstations power settings, especially when trying to cut from a laptop. Assuming that you are using a PC then go to /control panel/power options/ and select "always on" for your power scheme.


----------



## CuttingEdge (Oct 16, 2007)

Is it possible memory size or processor speed (limitations) of your computer is a contributing factor?


----------

